# Ipswich Show Home Brew Competition



## browndog (10/3/14)

Announcing the Ipswich Show home Brew Competition, this year to be run by the Ipswich Brewers Union. The competition is registered with the BJCP and will be judged accordingly. The competition is open to people living in Queensland and will be held at Alehouse24 at Yamanto on 10 May 2014. The competition is sponsored by Brewers Choice and Imake who have generously supplied vouchers for Category placings and Champion Brewer and runners up and Alehouse24 who are providing the venue for judging. Entries can be dropped at any Brewers Choice store or the Ipswich show main office by no later than COB Tuesday 6 May 2014. For more information and entry forms, please click on the attached link http://www.ipswichshow.com.au/schedules.php?phpMyAdmin=9IZQx5ze0j9YEUl34LwgpSeQUV1 Ipswich Brewers Union will also be looking for suitably qualified Judges for the event so if you live in SE QLD and are interested in helping out please get in touch with us via [email protected]

cheers

browndog


----------



## manson81 (11/4/14)

Anybody entering into this one? I'm think of throwing in a couple.


----------



## mrc1985 (3/5/14)

I dropped my entries off at Brewers Choice Kedron today and the guy said he'd never heard of the competition

I left it with him though, so fingers crossed!


----------



## manson81 (6/5/14)

mrc1985 said:


> I dropped my entries off at Brewers Choice Kedron today and the guy said he'd never heard of the competition
> 
> I left it with him though, so fingers crossed!


Was it Stewart or Noah you dropped off your entries with (Noah has the dreads). 

I left mine with Stewart today and I'm sure they're in safe hands. 

What do you enter? I did an aussie pale ale and an American IPA.


----------



## mrc1985 (6/5/14)

Sounds like I left mine with Noah, I emailed the Ipswich Brewers Union afterwards and they reassured me its fine 

I put in a Witbier, Saison and an American Pale Ale (drinking one now), best of luck


----------



## JarrodQLD (11/5/14)

Does anyone know the results?


----------



## manson81 (11/5/14)

I was just coming in here to ask the exact same question.


----------



## TBird (11/5/14)

Umm me too?


----------



## Womball (11/5/14)

Hi,

I sat in on the judging yesterday. Pretty good turnout and I was impressed with the overall quality of entries (at least the porters and stouts). I believe the results will be posted during the Ipswich Show next weekend.

Thanks to Tony and Dean for organising a great comp and judging session.


----------



## browndog (13/5/14)

Brewers, here are the results of the 2014 Ipswich Show, there were a total of 94 entries in six classes. The winners and placegetters will have their certificates,vouchers and scoresheets mailed out to them. The remainder will be scanned and emailed out.

2014 Ipswich Show Home Brew Competition

Champion Beer Michael Johnson Saison 89pts
Runner up Troy Parker AIPA 84pts
Third place Adam Taylor AIPA 83pts
PALE ALE
1st Adam Taylor Australian Pale Ale 78pts
2nd Stewart Harper Australian Pale Ale 77pts
3rd Matt Cancian American Pale Ale 76pts
ENGLISH ALES
1st Anthony Kohn English Bitter 81pts
2nd Tim Butler English Old 80pts
3rd Troy Stevens N. E. Brown 77pts
AMERICAN BEER
1st Troy Parker IPA 84pts
2nd Adam Taylor IPA 83pts
3rd Jason Morrison Cream Ale 77pts
BELGIAN ALES
1st Michael Johnson Saison 89pts
2nd Adam Pike Dark Strong 74pts
3rd Dean Tummers Wit 71pts
STOUTS and PORTERS
1st Spiro Zantiotis Sweet Stout 76pts
2nd Brendan Gruer Australian Old 74pts
3rd Dean Tummers American Stout 73pts
GERMAN BEER
1st Keelan Standen Munich Helles 78pts
2nd Dean Tummers Vienna Lager 77pts
3rd Andrew Mahony Munich Dunkel 75.5pts


----------



## Mickcr250 (13/5/14)

Holy crap! I won!

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## manson81 (14/5/14)

Congrats Mick! 
3rd place for me and a category win so I'm stoked!!


----------



## 7roy (14/5/14)

Well Done Gents.

My first comp and ended up with a 3rd place in a category, over the moon.


----------



## kohna (14/5/14)

Class win. I'm over the moon. Well done to the champion.


----------



## Parks (14/5/14)

Woot - 2nd overall!

Mickcr250 - let us know the recipe of that saison


----------



## Mickcr250 (14/5/14)

Sorry mate I might keep that one up my sleeve for now. 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## manson81 (14/5/14)

Me and parks shared our 2nd and 3rd place recipes. Mick, you're being difficult! Hahaha


----------



## Brenn Gunn (16/5/14)

yah,, I wasn't gonna enter but thought,, wtf,,, and got a 2nd for a one of experiemental brew,,,


----------



## browndog (23/5/14)

OK, everyone should have their scoresheets emailed out to them now, if you don't have them, check your spam folder. Also all the place getters scoresheets, vouchers, certificates etc are in the mail so you should have them early next week. I would just like to give a big thanks to the sponsors Brewers Choice and Imake, also Alehouse 24 at the Yamanto Tavern for hosting the event and providing a great feed. Also to the IBU members that made this happen, Tim and Dean, you are both Legends and this would not have gone off so smoothly without you. Also thanks to the IBU members that judged on the day and to our visiting BJCP certified/pending Judges from BABBs, you guys rock and the IBUs look forward to reciprocating for the upcoming BABBs Championships. Thanks to all the entrants and we look forward to your support in 2015.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## manson81 (23/5/14)

Hey Browndog, did the place getters have the scoresheets emailed too or just posted? Haven't received anything in my email yet. 
Also, thanks to everyone who organised the comp, was my first homebrew comp and was extremely chuffed with my results!!


----------



## browndog (24/5/14)

manson81 said:


> Hey Browndog, did the place getters have the scoresheets emailed too or just posted? Haven't received anything in my email yet.
> Also, thanks to everyone who organised the comp, was my first homebrew comp and was extremely chuffed with my results!!


Yes, they were all emailed out, if you didn't place let us know and we can try resend them. If you did place, then congrats and you will have them soon.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Parks (24/5/14)

I haven't received either version either.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browndog (24/5/14)

Parks said:


> I haven't received either version either.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Our IT Guru may have had some issues with email addresses on the entry sheets, however the placegetters should have them early next week as I said a couple of posts back. They are in the mail.


----------



## Parks (26/5/14)

All good Browny - was just an FYI as it was said that all results were emailed including the place getters.

It was a really well run comp, well done IBU!


----------



## Parks (26/5/14)

lol - after all the fuss I found the email buried in my spam folder - GG Parks!


----------



## kohna (26/5/14)

Certificate, prize and feedback all received in the mail today. Thanks to the organisers for a great competition, see you again next year.


----------



## Parks (27/5/14)

kohna said:


> Certificate, prize and feedback all received in the mail today. Thanks to the organisers for a great competition, see you again next year.


Same here - and a nice ribbon to hang above the bed


----------



## manson81 (27/5/14)

Mine arrived yesterday too. Certificates already laminated and ready to hang up in my ale house. 
The feedback was great and hope it will help me only improve my beer!


----------

